# MSD



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

I questioned on this before, but why isant no one using msd on their ga16. Is it use less?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> I questioned on this before, but why isant no one using msd on their ga16. Is it use less?


Yes, the stock ignition holds the power just fine...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its not thats its useless, its like wes said, the stock ignition is fine. nissan makes a pretty good ignition system. unless youre planning on spraying then an msd can work for you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

only honda boys feel the need to upgrade ignitions when all they have is I/H/E


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

I used to have one and I wont called useless like in my case I was running spark plugs at .055 NGK but in the MSD instruction manual says that in order to gain some you must open the gap by .010 or something like that and the main difference is from 0 to 3000K after that I don’t really know but by mi feel of the pants dyno the car starts a lot better a and you gain faster throttle response at low RPM but the bad thing is that they got reliability issues and better learn how to by pass the electrical system because you better get ready to be towed at anytime.


----------

